# Kodak i1220 scanner help



## drhiii

I have a new WIndows 8 laptop and am attempting to install and use the Kodak i1220 scanner. I downloaded the drivers and I assume the scanning software from the Kodak site. The Drivers show they are 'active'.

I am unable to find the scanning software, for starters. WIndows 8 is remarkably non intuitive which does not help matters. But does anyone have experience with this scanner or similar Kodak scanner, and how to find the scanning application for starters...?? The scanner has worked on several other machines thru Windows 7. But this has me stumped... sigh.

HELP??


----------



## spunk.funk

There should be an app icon on your Metro screen if you swipe from the right or move your mouse over to the right. If not, go to Search and type* scanner*, Double click your scanner to start the Scanner wizard.


----------



## drhiii

Hello! And THANK YOU for replying to my plea for help.

I figured out that I did not have a scanning software, only the drivers installed. So I installed the latest scanning software and thought I was home free... but the scanning software then complained that the drivers were not the right version. 

I beg your pardon for the next text, and this is SO not what you signed up for in helping me out, but it is an opportunity to vent on what I have been saying for years. I hate Windows. In every respect, I hate Windows. Trying to figure out how to make a simple, straight forward scanner work returns me to the horrors of the last two decades of why I bailed on Windows a very long time ago. 

There are multiple culprits here. I followed the installation for Windows 8 to a T. And at every turn, things failed. Drivers specifically. I searched for a couple of hours for the usual "how to get around the failed instructions" and nothing worked. By the way, am a security expert and technology is not foreign to me at all. Anyway.... hours later... searching later for solutions.... I tried like hell to get a driver, software... to match up. 

Part of the problem was yet again we learn why Windows upgrades suck. Why the bloody hell does Windows insist on shooting itself in both feet and hands, and everyone else's hands, and feet, with one bullet? At once. As expected, I was exposed to the insanity, the inane, the absolutely ****** up logic (meaning illogic) of Microsoft making wholesale changes to their GUI, for starters. This experience exposed me to Windows 8 and a perpetual ridiculous series of beyond stupid changes. 

I can see why people hate it. Not just the GUI. But things just often don't work. And when they don't work, the solutions are NOT easy. It is not Kodak's fault. At least not partly. But the two are in bed with each other. No matter what I did, and I am smart, I could not get this application and driver to work. 

I could go on but what's the point other than me, venting. I have been doing this since 1993, when I first started using Linux. What was my solution? Simple... stay with a Windows 7 installed laptop and stop wasting my time. Because it si and has been since 1993 a monumental waste of time.

Addendum...

I cannot believe how ****** up Windows persists on being stupid. I can think of a lot of rationalizations for this but more waste of time. The very short of it is I could not even begin to calculate how much time Windows and Microsoft have wasted in terms of person-hours. Fixing or trying to chase down. PROBLEMS. 

My solution is to use Linux. Even if the application is not native. I would far rather work in Linux and figure out how to make a non-native Windows app work than trying to make a Windows app supposedly work, in Windows. 

Sooo, mega apologizies to ya for launching like this. I very much appreciate that you took the time to respond. Btu I admit that after year and years of fist fighting with Windows, I occasionally 'crack'. This eve happened to be one of them. 

Clean the slate. I appreciate your taking the time to reply. Very much so...

tx





spunk.funk said:


> There should be an app icon on your Metro screen if you swipe from the right or move your mouse over to the right. If not, go to Search and type* scanner*, Double click your scanner to start the Scanner wizard.


----------



## spunk.funk

Nice Rant, I'm glad you got it off your chest, but if you're so comfortable with Linux, then why even use Windows? Why complain about Windows 8? If you get a new computer, don't even work with Windows, just wipe the drive and install Linux, but you probably like to complain, I guess, it must make you feel better?


----------



## Corday

After upgrading to 8.1 go to the Kodak site and see what solutions have been found by other users of the product. Whenever thinking of upgrading it's a good idea to check on what effect it will have on peripherals. In your case is it worth the price of a new scanner to have the latest OS? I just keep a bunch of units going so old peripherals are still in use on old computers. Although I network a super printer, I also keep a Black&White laser on another unit so I don't have to go to another floor to see the printout.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi all

Complicating matters is that the Kodak i1220 scanner is a discontinued product.

There are two sets of drivers on the Kodak site for the i1220 scanners. One set has basic TWAIN drivers that allow basic scanning, and the other enables the "Smart Touch" features. i1220 Scanner - Support - Drivers & Downloads : Kodak Alaris : Kodak Document Imaging

The Kodak scanning software comes with the scanner on purchase. I didn't see a download option on their support website. The CD/DVD provided on purchase supports up to Windows 7 64bit, while the drivers specifically include support for Windows 8. No 8.1 support is mentioned. A phone call to Kodak might yield you a fresh copy of their latest scanning software (their latest scanners come with a newer program called "Capture Pro"), especially if you have your scanner already registered with them.

Notice in the support pages that Kodak recommends that the drivers should be installed prior to actually attaching the scanner to the computer. 
_____________________

And, of course, should you ever add Linux to the Windows laptop to create a multi-boot environment, Kodak does provide Linux drivers for it. The Linux versions supported are a bit on the older side, but might work fine.
______________________

Best of luck
. . . Gary

P.S. ... I've beta-tested each version of Windows since Windows 95 (used PCs since there were 286s, mainframes back to the days of Sperry, DEC, and Tandem..), and I have to admit that Microsoft listened very poorly to our advice during testing. More than 50% of the testers pleaded to have the choice to switch between desktop & the touch-Metro interfaces, with BOTH interfaces having the FULL capabilities of the other. But alas, we got half-step versions of both instead. Reminds me a lot of Windows Me (where MS got cold feet during the 16bit to 32bit conversion) and Windows Vista (cold feet for the 32bit to 64bit conversion). For ME, Vista, & 8.1 - quite a few drivers just weren't ready at the time of release. 

The older scanner software might work in "Compatibility Mode", should you still experience trouble trying to run it without that mode enabled.


----------

